# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ممكن طلب

## زهـور

*ابغي كلمات* 

*رب العلى اختاره و لا تلوموني و أسرني شوقك*

*علشان المواليد اتمنى قبل مولد الأمام علي الرضا سلام الله عليه*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رب العلى اختاره 

علي علي علي علي علي علي علي علي 



رب العلا اختاره مانعرف أسراره 

كلمة علي لدرب العدل تهدينا ... 

يوم الشدد من كل شدد تحمينا ... 

من هو الحفظ نهج الرسول ودينه ... 

من هو الخليفة من بعد هادينا ... 

ماندرك أفكاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

..................................................  ...................



بيمن غدا يصج غدار الوادي ...

المن نحب أنا وهلي وأولادي .... 

وأنت يامسلم بالشدد شتنادي .... 

من هو الذي بات بمقام الهادي .....



هذا الحفظ جاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

..................................................  ..............................



نحكي الحقيقة وهذا بيني وبينك ....

أنت يمؤمن من قرة عينك .....

من هو الذي ثبت قواعد دينك ....

من هو الذي نور ظلام سنينك .....



ماتسطع أنواره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

..................................................  ................................



بوقعة بدر من هو التزم بالراية ...

من هو إليّ حقق للرسول الغاية ...

وبهل أتى عليمن تشير الآية ...

من هو إليّ كفه للكرم عطاية ....



مانشفة أنهاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

..................................................  ............................................



زينة مجالسنا وحفلنا الزاهر ...

أول إمام وإحنا بيه نفاخر ....

من كل دنس طهرنا حبه الطاهر...

شيعته إحنا ونلتزم للآخر...



رب العلا اختاره مانعرف أسراره علي علي علي 

........

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

مرحباً بكِ* أخيـّه* . . 




اليكِ قصيدة اسرني شوقج : 



*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*ياطاهره .. وأطهر نسا العالم* 
*من حوا ولحدّ ساعتج آيه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*ياعالمه .. وعلمج بحر واسع* 
*غدّا الروافد مانشف مايّه* 


*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*ياكامله ومن ربنا تربيتج* 
*منزل محمد ونعم الربايه*


*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*يابحث يصعب عل الي يدرسونه*
*مانوصلج شما زدنا القرايه*

*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*يامعجزه وثبتت براهينج*
*انت الدليل ومنتهى الغايه*

*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*من الباري نازل أمر تزويج*
*حيدر كفو وبيه الكفايه*

*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*نورج عظيم بعظم أهل بيتج* 
*واثنعش نور تضوي الولايه* 

*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه*

*****

*خادم ... وأروحن فدوه لعيونج*
*محتاج يوم المحشر وصايه*

*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*أسرني شوقج وأرفع الرايه*
*ياأم أبوهـا وكوثر الآيه* 
 

،
،

>> لي عـ/ـوده بقصيدة لا تلوموني <<

----------


## عشقِ لـ عَلِي

*قصيدة لا تلوموني :* 

لا تلوموني لا .. لا تلوموني 
جنني حب حسين لا .. لا تلوموني 
ما تمنعوني لا.. ما تمنعوني 
امن امحبتي لحسين لا .. ما تمنعوني 
** 

يا اهل الالباب .. نتحاسب احساب 
نمشي ابدروب الشوق واندق الابواب 
دلالي ونصاب وابهل عشق ذاب 
مجنون انه بحسين وقليبي ما طاب 

لا تنشدوني لا .. لا تنشدوني 
رواني حبه البين .. لا تلوموني 

** 

مثل السهاره اسهاره انطر اشاره 
دليني نجم الليل درب السياده 
عاشق تواره ابليله اونهاره 
وبقلبه خط الشوق بالحب عباره 

ما تعرفوني..لا ما تعرفوني 
صبر بقالي اسنين..لا تلوموني 

** 

سوو التريدون ماضن تقدرون 
وتغيرون اطباع عاشق اومجنون 
من قاعي مفتون يامن تلومون 
منهو الي شاف ارموش وتعوف الاعيون 

لو تخيروني..لو تخيروني 
ماعوفه انه هلزين..لا تلوموني 

** 

محبوبي اهواه ما اقدر انساه 
صعبه تعيش الروح لحضه بلياه 
من قلهو الله يستوحي معناه 
والخالق القيوم من لطفه سواه 

يلتشوفوني..يلتشوفوني 
صار القلب نصين..لا تلوموني 

** 

سمعوني يا ناس دلالي حساس 
هايم انه اوولهان من جدمي للراس 
وابقلبي جم كاس يتفاوض احساس 
يتروى باسم حسين واينادي عباس 

لو تشوفوني..لو تشوفوني 
هايم انه بثنين..لا لا لا لا تلوموني 


،
،

نسألكم خـالص الدعاء

----------


## زهـور

[img]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov1/QuO93330.gif[/img]


[img]http://www.************/files/arb-up-Nov1/zMf93425.gif[/img] 

*بدعي لكم في المولد وربي يتقبل دعواتي إن شاء الله*

----------


## دلوعة القيم

شكراً لكتابتش الموضوع ..

كنت ادورهم اني بعد :)

----------


## مروج البحر

شكرا الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

